# Raised Indoor Pigeon...Need help.



## bucky76 (Aug 21, 2005)

So, I found a baby pigeon two months ago. He/she (I think it's a she)
still had yellow feathers and no balance what so ever... She is in great
health and I want to know what now. I'm not a breeder but I've formed a 
bond with her. She is tame and quite loveable. I would like to get some
feedback for some possible scenarios- I've rescued and released a few adults.
But, she was very young when I found her (in a parking spot-on a very busy street) please send me your thoughts.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

The loss of balance can be caused by something like an ear infection, or a neurological disorder or possibly a virus. Is your pigeon eating well, as in can you feel seeds in the crop? Is your bird dropping weight, does the keel (sternum) feel sharp?

Honestly if I were you I'd hightail it to a avian Vet in your area for a diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you asking if you should keep her as a pet?


----------



## bucky76 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Very Healthy*

Sorry to alarm you...She is in perfect health. I've had her for two months.
She is well-fed has a great appetite and her poo (giggle) is normal. With the balance, I meant that when I found her she was too young to walk on her own. She can walk and fly and is great at landing on my shoulder. 
My question pertains to the idea of keeping her. I've released two pigeons
(adult) that I had rescued. But, they had already lived in the wild.
I was thinking about keeping her here in my home with me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it would be great for you to keep her.
I have two that live in the house with me. Both I raised from just hatched and a year apart. They have mated with each other although each of them enjoys spending time with me when the other is on the plastic eggs.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They make great pets, can live a long time, and if there has been bonding
that has occured, it's best to keep as a pet. Here's a link from the resource
section on Release Criteria:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11919

If you check it out, it might make you feel better to know that keeping
this one might be the preferred choice according to this checklist.

fp


----------



## bucky76 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Love to keep her...*

I was wondering about housing her- I have her in my bedroom. She is free
all day. I have pigeon-proofed the room. I have her in an old dog crate during the night. I keep it covered. This was okay for the short term. But, I would like to find a more perminant, stable environment. Any ideas?


----------



## bucky76 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Evaluation...*

Thanks so much for the release criteria...
I was restless for many nights contemplating the possibilities.
I feel better about our pigeons' situation.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad it helped. What's your housing situation like??

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Basic housing is enough, I have a sick pigeon in my room for the past few weeks and it is in a cage that is 2.5 ft x 1.5 ft x 1.5ft.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't know how much change your bedroom had to go through for it to be
pigeon proofed and if that is acceptable for you in a long term situation. Don't know if you rent or own, which might make a difference in terms of what modifications you can/can not do to your living space.

Costco does carry some collapsable dog cages that have a slide out tray, 
they come in an array of sizes and features. You might think about getting
the flight suit type of thing for your pet....a member by the name of BoniBirds
here also makes them. Maybe give the bird free flight time when you are home
and have the bird in the cage when away from home. You could also keep the
bird in the bathroom which is usually pretty easy to clean because of usual
floor covering and porcelain and have that be the bird's headquarters instead
of a cage altogether.

fp


----------



## bucky76 (Aug 21, 2005)

I live in a decent sized house, which we own. So, we have some flexibility.
The bathroom idea is smart. I would be open to making whatever space that will make her happy and comfortable. Thank you so much for your suggestions.


----------



## tommon (Feb 6, 2008)

hi if still interested in the indoorpigeon contact me [email protected]


----------

